# Albi, France



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Hello !

I would like to show you pictures of the lovely city of Albi. 
Albi is situated in southwestern France, about 80 kms from Toulouse, on the banks of the river Tarn.









The episcopal city, with its famous cathedral, was added to the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites in 2010.
Along with Toulouse and Montauban, Albi is one of the main cities built in Languedoc-style red brick.

First view from the railstation :









But I won't show you immediatly the cathedral Saint Cecilia, first let's go to the right bank of the Tarn river.
On the way, we by-pass the old town by boulevards, with attractive squares and gardens :


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Here is the Tarn river, which we are about to cross :




































From the bridge, the cathedral in the morning sun :


















In front of us is one of the oldest bridges of France, built in 1040 ! Its name is "Le vieux-pont" (the old bridge).


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

On the right bank of the river, there is several belvederes with a beautiful view.
This one is called "Botany bay", in honour of the Navy officer and explorer Jean-François de La Pérouse (or Lapérouse), been born around, who cast anchor in this Australian bay during his disastrous world tour in 1788 where his scientific expedition vanished in Oceania, on Vanikoro's reefs.
King Louis XVI, by going to the scaffold where he was going be beheaded, still asked if news of Lapérouse had arrived.
Here there is a musee of Lapérouse expedition, but it was closed this day.


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Back to the left bank, looking for the cathedral...













































The market hall :


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

And here it is !




































40 meters of wall, 78 meters at the bell tower, 15 millions of bricks. It is claimed to be the largest brick building in the world.









Of outside aspect this cathedral looks like a fortress. In fact it is not a fate, it effectively held this role.


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

In the 19th century, 7 meters were added because the roof had leaks.









There were formerly gaols in this tower :









This gothic cathedral was constructed in brick between 1287 and 1480 in the wake of the Albigensian heresy in the area. The Pope mounted a brutal crusade to suppress the Cathar rebellion. In the aftermath of the bloodshed, the cathedral's dominant presence and fortress-like exterior were intended to convey the power and authority of the Christian faith. The instigator of the cathedral's construction was Bernard de Castanet, Bishop of Albi and Inquisitor of Languedoc. 









The principal entry is on the south side through an elaborate porch entered by a fortified stair.


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Saint Cecilia was planned to be destroyed at the French Revolution. It escaped this fate by becoming (temporarily) a "temple of the reason" .


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

A sundial on a wall of the canopy :


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

The elaborate interior stands in stark contrast to the cathedral's military exterior. Below the organ, a fresco of the Last Judgement, attributed to unknown Flemish painters, originally covered nearly 200 m² (the central area was later removed):













































The worst agonies wait for those who devoted to deadly sins :


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

At 30 meters in height, the vault painted by Italian artists from Bologna kept 500 years later all its magnificent colors. Thanks to the quality of the employed materials, no restoration was necessary.








































































more to come...


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Albi is an especially beautiful city. The cathedral is impressive. I don't think I have seen one like it.


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Statues of the early 16th c.


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Paintings on the walls :



























Saint Cecilia is the patron saint of musicians.
Condemned for Christian proselytism when Roman empire was still polytheist, the executioner was required and she was to have her head chopped off. But he was unsuccessful three times and didn't have the right for a fourth attempt, she was only seriously injured and was dying during three days!
Frankly, to have a good executioner is as important as to have a good dentist!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, some of the pictures, they are just stunning and drive me crazy...I wanna go there now ...by the way, that church with all those stairs - did someone say Minas Tirith  Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

The Palais de la Berbie, the bishops' palace with the look of a fortress.
Today it shelters the Musee of Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, with more than 1000 paintings and drawings of this famous artist.













































Taking pictures was forbidden... I took two discreetly but they are a little bit vague... :nuts:


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Behind the cathedral, a walk drives us on the banks of the Tarn river.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Very beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

HOW GORGEOUS!!! :cheers:


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

toshijmx said:


> wow again!! Is it possible to visit and see the most important sites in just one day, from Toulouse?


Yes, that's what I did. The train is slow (1h15 for 80 kms) but the landscape is fine, so it doesn't matter so much


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

This city is extraordinary!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow , amazing


----------



## Tarbeshp (Dec 19, 2011)

This is my region! Love that city. :lovethem:
PS: Pistolero, some trains take only 50mns.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pics from Albi....:cheers:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow !


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Beautiful city


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed....thanks for sharing @skyscraperus. :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## desi1 (May 6, 2011)

Les couleurs d'Albi lui donnent un charme tout à fait particulier. Très belle série de photos.
Est ce qu'il y aurait des bâtiments plus récents (19e,20è) "colorisés" pour se fondre dans la ville? Comme le marché couvert (début 20è?).
Les gens se baignent dans le Tarn en été?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The above pic is just great; post more please


----------



## desi1 (May 6, 2011)

desi1 said:


> Les couleurs d'Albi lui donnent un charme tout à fait particulier. Très belle série de photos.
> Est ce qu'il y aurait des bâtiments plus récents (19e,20è) "colorisés" pour se fondre dans la ville? Comme le marché couvert (début 20è?).
> Les gens se baignent dans le Tarn en été?


Sorry, i thought i was on a french forum :lol:
I was saying Albi had a colour that made the medieval city a very peculiarly attractive one and asking whether there was (like the covered market) more 19th or 20th century building transformed to make them more local. 
Also asking whether people used to bath in river Tarn in summer.


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

desi1 said:


> Sorry, i thought i was on a french forum :lol:
> I was saying Albi had a colour that made the medieval city a very peculiarly attractive one and asking whether there was (like the covered market) more 19th or 20th century building transformed to make them more local.
> Also asking whether people used to bath in river Tarn in summer.


I'm sorry, desi1, but I don't have answers to your questions.
Maybe should you ask on the french forum ?


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

absolutely a lovely medieval town.
Personally, it looks like an Italian city ( no offence).


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Some new pics of the inside, taken by my father who has a better camera than me.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

absolutely an impressive charming town and the cathedral's interior is utterly awesome.


----------

